# faits divers



## poussin56 (20 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, 

je me permets de vous relatez un fait divers qui est arrivée dans ma commune,


une maman ce matin me dit " heureusement que j'ai changée d'ass mat pour M , j'ai su hier que mon ancienne ass mat a été obligée d'appeler sa mère pour s'occuper des accueillis car elle n'avait pas décuitez de la veille et est retournée se coucher jusqu'à l'arriver du premier PE . 
cette ass mat est réputée pour l'alcoolisme et au kermesse ou dans les bars ou autres elle fini tjs à 4 pattes!!!!c'est son mari qui gére ses 2 enfants 5ans et 2 ans !!!
elle a déja été signalée à la pmi par un parent employeur,( car elle a fait tomber de son lit à barreau un bébé de 7 mois et sa grande soeur de 4 ans l'a répéter à ses parents devant l'ass mat qui a répondu tais toi mauvaise langue, et a continuer à dire que untel etait tombe sur la tête de la petite en jouant),  a eu un rappel à l'ordre et  on l a laisse continuer à travailler, c'est de la folie!!!

pourtant, dans la même commune , une autre ass mat  avait le même problème d alcool et on a suspendu son agréement le temps de se faire soigner, malgré 2  tentatives elle rechutait et la pmi a  preferé enlever son agréement.

poussin56


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Quelle tristesse. Une grande misère.
Les parents ne voyaient rien ? Ou ne voulaient rien voir ?
Curieux quand même l'inactivité de la PMI.

Ensuite, si elle n'est pas prise en flagrant délit, comment faire ?

Ce qu'elle fait de ses soirées ne peut pas être retenu.

là, en revanche, si aucun parent ne réagit, car elle était dans l'incapacité d'accueil, c'est grave.
Tant pour elle par rapport à ses responsabilités, ses obligations pro. Que pour les enfants en accueil.
Dramatique.


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Très triste pour cette dame qui a besoin d’aide et la PMI étonnante,  pas dans le bon sens de ne pas réagir aussi vite. 

Jusqu’au jour où il y aura un accident très grave. 

Que dire …


----------



## Marine35 (20 Juillet 2022)

En gros la PMI n’a pas tenu compte du signalement des parents et de la parole de la grande sœur de 4 ans. Une suspension aurait été normale le temps d’effectuer une enquête. C’est fou qu’aucun autre p-e ne se soit plaint et qu’elle ait encore des contrats, tout se sait dans un petit village


----------



## violetta (20 Juillet 2022)

Bizarre.
Il y a un hic quelque part, je ne peux pas croire que la PMI ne réagisse pas.
Je suis dubitative....


----------



## poussin56 (20 Juillet 2022)

en faite, pour la pmi s'était sa parole contre celle de la petite, donc n'ont pas pu tranchée peut être

par contre, ce matin là elle essayait de faire tres bonne figure devant les parents, et dès qu'ils sont partis sa mère a pris le relais, de plus sa mere n'est pas agréer pour le faire 
oui tout se sait, surtout qu'elle habite dans une cité. certains parents ont été avertis et cherche une autre ass mat, mais par chez nous c'est dur de trouver une place, on est pas bcp d'ass mat ....


----------



## violetta (20 Juillet 2022)

Heu, et en attendant de trouver une autre assmat les parents continuent de confier leurs enfants a une assmat qui picole...ouais...
encore plus dubitative....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

C'est grave, puisque les parents continuent à mettre sciemment les enfants en danger. 
Et si la pmi intervient, dans tous les cas, il y aura suspension d'accueil pour commencer.
Donc les employeurs devront bien prendre leurs responsabilités.
Ils savent mais ne font rien. Ils sont aussi dans ce cas, aussi dangereux pour leur enfant que l'am.


----------



## Titine15 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bjr
Eh bien si elle est vraiment comme décrite, pourquoi les parents emmènent t ils encore leurs enfants chez elle. Bizarre tout de même 
Après le voisinage aime bien souvent raconter n'importe quoi sur notre qui


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Et dire que les PMI sont capables de faire suer les bonnes assmats pour des broutilles.....comme hier sur un post à cause d'une plante, l'aloé Vera qui pourrait piquer les enfants.....non mais franchement....et là une assmat qui picole tellement qu'elle ne peut même pas s'occuper des enfants et qu'elle doit appeler sa mère, la pmi ne fait rien ....mais on marche sur la tête.....
Ça ne m'étonne même pas des PMI malheureusement, jamais là quand il faut


----------



## poussin56 (20 Juillet 2022)

vous avez raison, je ne saurai vous dire ce qu'on fait les parents mais elle va surement être surveiller par la pmi, du moins je l'espère autant pour les enfants que pour elle .
je ne répète que ce que m'a dit la maman car il y a bcp de kankan autour de cela...pour moi ça ne m'étonnerai pas qu'on l'oblige à se soigner car c'est une maladie ....


----------



## poussin56 (20 Juillet 2022)

titine 15 , malheureusement les parents qui lui envoie leur enfants ne savent pas qu'elle est comme cela, elle sait donnée le change devant les gens, mais certains parents l'ont surpris en venant chercher leur enfant plus tôt 
ceux qu'on fait les parents de M en venant 1h plus tôt, elle n'était pas chez elle et quand il l'ont appelée vers 16h elle leur a dit qu'elle etait à une manifestation musicale à plus de 50 kms de chez elle avec les 2 petits qu'elle avait en garde ( manifestation des chants et danse bretonnes à lorient si vous connaissez), 3 jours plus tard j'ai commencé avec leur enfant .


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

Non mais c'est dingue quand même....et en plus probablement elle conduit alcoolisée avec les enfants dans la voiture.....😱😱😱


----------



## violetta (20 Juillet 2022)

Heu méfiance,  c'est trop gros...
Si cela est vérifié,  si il y a des plaintes auprès de la PMI, je ne peux pas croire qu'elle ne réagisse pas. 
Après, attention aux personnes médisantes....ça arrive aussi..


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Oui je pense aussi comme Violetta, ce n’est pas possible autrement. 

Le coup de la manifestation musicale trop énorme 

J’avais fait en formation une simulation du « téléphone arabe ». Donc on était 12 environ autour de tables mises les unes à côté des autres et ça formait un U 

Donc À parle à l’oreille de B 
B répète ce que lui a dit C
C à D

Etc 

Résultat ça n’avait strictement rien à voir avec ce qu’avait dit À et c’était HYPER drôle.

Donc méfiance


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 j'allais écrire la même chose que vous à l'encontre de la PMI elle m'a appelé un après midi j'avais 3 petits à m'occuper un en train de faire manger et là la nana me demande des comptes comme quoi j'avais pris en "otage" les affaires du petit dont le PE m'a fait perdre 4 mois d'ARE car j'ai dû démissionner bref ! les affaires en question lui avaient été remise sans un mot de ma part le matin même et la PMI qui rentre dans le jeu de ce PE !!! alors qu'il ne s'agissait pas de maltraitance envers l'enfant juste que j'attendais d'avoir tous mes papiers avant de lui rendre les quelques couches produits etc qu'il me restait ... j'étais donc très en colère et je leur ai dit que c'était une honte de m'emmerder ainsi pour un PE malhonnête elle m'a dit qu'elle devait faire un rapport mais comme j'étais énervée en pleurs prête à tout lâcher je n'ai jamais eu de suite !!! alors là pour une ass mat qui "picole" à vérifier on se demande bien ce qu'elle attend pour faire une enquête !!!


----------

